# A Giant for a giant, but which Sedona?



## RequiemX (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm getting back into cycling and am teaching my 5-year-old how to ride. I've also been itching to do some fitness rides in the 5-15 mile range. That means I really need to get a bike of my own. I'm 32, 6', and about 290.

I've done a good bit of research on good bikes for heavier folks, and am liking what I'm seeing with the Giant Sedona.

Sedona (2016) | Giant Bicycles | United States
Sedona DX (2016) | Giant Bicycles | United States

I just can't decide between base or DX, though.

Plusses for base:

36 spokes
rigid fork

Plusses for DX:

double-wall rims
slightly upgraded components

Regardless, I'd ask my LBS to replace the suspension seatpost with a rigid one.

What is everyone's take on durability?


----------



## walkerhoundvm (Jun 27, 2008)

Components - apart from the DX having a front suspension, seem pretty comparable. 

Little more info on your planned fitness rides? Mostly paved trails around town with the occasional dirt trail?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Based on your weight, I'd recommend stepping up a little bit for the comparison. I'd recommend a bike with at least 8 gears in back because it uses a freehub system instead of a freewheel. A freehub is inherently stronger than a freewheel because of the way the bearings are supported on the axle. I'd definitely recommend the doublewall wheels due to strength. The 32 hole in a doublewall rim will be better than 36 hole singlewall rim. I'd also recommend as wide a tire as you can get just for comfort. Once aired up to 45 psi, they roll pretty well.

I'd recommend looking at the Revel 29er. It's a mountain bike, designed as a mountain bike. It will handle everything better, is a slightly stronger build, and may encourage you to handle more trails; which the kids will enjoy in time.

The Sedona DX has 26" wheels, while the revel is 29". You can put 700c road and hybrid tires on a 29er mountain bike, which opens up a lot of different tire options. And at 6' tall, the 29er bike will feel more comfortable riding it. More "in the bike" instead of "on top of the bike".

The Revel has disc brakes, which will work better in the rain. Also, disc brakes are not affected by how true (wobbly) the wheel is. If you accidentally hit a curb and put a light bend in the wheel, you can still ride it home with a disc brake. Emphasize on light bend. If you bent it real bad, walk it.

The Sedona has a higher gearing crankset with smaller tires. The revel has lower gearing crankset with bigger tires. End of day, both will be about the same speed.

After the cost of a new seatpost for the sedona, you're not that far off the price of the revel.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

The Sedona is a 'shopping' or neighborhood bike. It wouldn't take much for you to get beyond what that bike can give you. That really high front end, terrible big saddle etc are all about leisure rides. Keep looking around but a 29er mountain bike - rigid - would offer you so much more in terms of flexibility (knobbly/smooth tires etc), durability and futureproofing.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The Sedona is a comfort bike. If the OP is going to ride with his five year old (presumably on bike paths), a comfort bike is a good tool to do that with. Nothing wrong with riding a comfort bike on bike paths as that is exactly what they are designed for. They are actually built pretty stout. When the time comes down the road where the kid and the OP are ready to tackle real offroad trails, he can get a real MTB at that time. You can ride the MTB on the bike path, but it will be easier and more comfortable on the comfort bike.

One thing I saw on the Sedona that could be a concern, is that it has a 28/38/48 crankset with an 11-32 cassette. If you live in a hilly area (and I believe he does), and you weigh 290lbs, that lowest gear could still be challenging on steep paved hills. That could be remedied with a change of crankset and/or cassette, but that adds to the cost. I looked at similar offerings from Trek, Specialized, and Cannondale, and only the Specialized Expedition had a 24/34/42 crankset and a 14/34 cassette (it is 7 speed, not positive, but I believe IIRC that it uses a cassette and not a freewheel), which would have a noticeably lower gear range. If the lower gearing is not a concern, then any of them will get the job done.

I bought my wife a Giant Sedona DX (low entry style) over 10 years ago, and it's still in excellent condition. Getting an 8 speed drivetrain with double wall rims at $440 is a pretty good value.


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

I purchased my Giant Revel 29er in 2015 XL frame and I'm 6'8 and 290 ..... Has done very well for me , however I just ride streets and to work for exercise !









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

